# numerico



## Englishstudent03

Buon pomeriggio, sto leggendo un libro su Aristotele e gli autori utilizzano più volte l'aggettivo "numerico" e l'avverbio "numericamente" in un senso che non comprendo, come nella frase: " Certo, egli ammette che dal punto di vista della definizione la forma del tavolo A è identica alla forma del tavolo B, ma aggiunge che dal punto di vista *numerico* la forma di A è diversa da quella di B: dunque esse sono identiche perché hanno la stessa definizione (sono cioè identiche per specie), ma diverse perché l’una non è l’altra (sono cioè diverse per *numero*)." Sapreste aiutarmi? Grazie mille!


----------



## bearded

Ciao
Credo che in questo contesto si possa intendere 'numerico' come matematico/geometrico.  Il tavolo A è uguale al tavolo B nel senso che entrambi appartengono alla specie ''tavolo'', ma se guardiamo alla geometria le due forme sono diverse, cioè i 'numeri' che si riferiscono alle misure delle varie dimensioni (altezza, larghezza..) sono diversi.  Dire 'per numero' oppure 'dal punto di vista numerico' secondo me equivale a dire ''...ma se tiriamo in ballo la matematica (la geometria) i tavoli sono diversi''.
Altri, più competenti di me in materia, potranno forse esprimere opinioni più dettagliate - o diverse dalla mia.


----------



## ohbice

Mi viene in mente pure la distinzione _qualità / quantità_, oppure ci vedrei bene anche _grandezza_, o _dimensione_, ma pure bearded non ha torto. Ci vorrebbe un cultore di Aristotele e forse un esperto di "passaggi traduttivi" dal greco al latino, perché i gentili romani di un tempo traducendo hanno fatto a fette l'essenza del pensiero greco.
Comunque si tratta della differenza tra quelle che in Platone sono le idee e quella che è la loro trasposizione nella realtà.

Post Scriptum: ma ora che leggo meglio si tratta di "un libro su Aristotele", e non di "un libro di Aristotele", quindi quello che ho detto sopra è carta straccia ;-)


----------



## lorenzos

Per quanto ne so, si intende che A e B non sono la stessa cosa, sono due cose diverse, sono due (diverse per numero).
Al genere mobili appartengono tavoli, sedie, armadi ecc., alla specie tavoli appartengono tutti i tavoli, di qualunque foggia e materiale. (possiamo anche pensare infinite sottospecie, e tra i tavoli di legno distinguere quelli in noce da quelli in ciliegio o quercia). Se abbiamo due tavoli uguali per forma e materia, cosa ci fa dire che sono diversi? Il fatto che sono due.
Questo il discorso ridotto all'osso, che tralascia la  «_silva infinita opinionum_» su  quale sia la causa che rende individua una cosa, ben elencate da Leonardo Cappelletti pag. 27.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> sono due (diverse per numero)


Interpretazione interessante. Due cose non potrebbero quindi mai essere identiche? Certo che una è identica a se stessa..
Però l'OP parla di ''forme'' diverse.


----------



## lorenzos

Forme diverse "_dal punto di vista _*numerico*". 
Per Platone ogni tavolo è tavolo perchè partecipa dell'idea "tavolo" (unica, eterna ed immutabile, separata dalle cose materiali); per Aristotele non esiste una forma separata dagli enti che la attualizzano: la forma di qualsiasi tavolo è unica, identica "_dal punto di vista della definizione_" (lo chiamiamo tavolo perché ha certe caratteristiche che lo distinguono, ad esempio, da una sedia) ma ogni tavolo, distinto numericamente da ogni altro, possiede la sua forma (e, aggiungo, la sua materia).
Questo in estrema sintesi, tuttavia la questione non è affatto semplice:
"_Nessun resoconto sul libro VII della Metafisica, per quanto sintetico, può però tacere sull’annosa questione circa la forma e il suo statuto, se particolare o universale. Il dibattito tra gli studiosi in merito non conosce eguali, quanto ad ampiezza di posizioni differenti sostenute e riferimenti testuali a sostegno dell’una o dell’altra_" (Elisabetta Puddu pag. 63).


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> ogni tavolo, distinto numericamente da ogni altro, possiede la sua forma





lorenzos said:


> Se abbiamo due tavoli uguali per forma..., cosa ci fa dire che sono diversi? Il fatto che sono due.


Ogni tavolo possiede la sua forma, o esistono due tavoli con la stessa forma?
 ''La questione non è affatto semplice''.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
ma non potrebbe essere semplicemente


Englishstudent03 said:


> che dal punto di vista della definizione la forma del tavolo A è identica alla forma del tavolo B *(ad es. entrambi cubici)* , ma aggiunge che dal punto di vista *numerico* la forma di A è diversa da quella di B *(volume/superficie di A maggiore di volume/superficie di B)*


?


----------



## lorenzos

@alfaalfa Il punto è spiegare cosa significa "_dal punto di vista _*numerico*". Ora, due tavoli possono essere diversissimi per materiali, stili e dimensioni... ma due tavoli uguali? Ugualmente, secondo Aristotele, "_dal punto di vista *numerico* la forma di A è diversa da quella di B_".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Bisognerebbe sapere se la traduzione dal greco antico all'italiano del pensiero di Aristotele è accurata. (fatto che comunque esula dallo scopo di questo forum)


----------



## Starless74

Paulfromitaly said:


> Bisognerebbe sapere se la traduzione dal greco antico all'italiano del pensiero di Aristotele è accurata (fatto che comunque esula dallo scopo di questo forum).


Anche perché il concetto astratto di "numero" è totalmente assente dal pensiero e dalla lingua degli antichi greci (fine del fuori tema ).


----------



## A User

Englishstudent03 said:


> Buon pomeriggio, sto leggendo un libro su Aristotele e gli autori utilizzano più volte l'aggettivo "numerico" e l'avverbio "numericamente" in un senso che non comprendo, come nella frase: " Certo, egli ammette che dal punto di vista della definizione la forma del tavolo A è identica alla forma del tavolo B, ma aggiunge che dal punto di vista *numerico* la forma di A è diversa da quella di B: dunque esse sono identiche perché hanno la stessa definizione (sono cioè identiche per specie), ma diverse perché l’una non è l’altra (sono cioè diverse per *numero*)." Sapreste aiutarmi? Grazie mille!


“Dal punto di vista numerico” o “numericamente” significano entrambe semplicemente “per quanto riguarda la misura”.
Infatti la misura è espressa/rappresentata o da un numero (1 metro di corda, un tavolo rotondo di 1 metro di diametro, un tavolo rotondo di 1 metro quadro, un cubo di 1 litro) o da un insieme ordinato di numeri (lunghezza, larghezza, altezza) chiamate dimensioni.
Il significato di “(forme) identiche” è “simili”, cioè uguali nell’aspetto ma non nelle dimensioni.


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> ......uguali nell’aspetto ma non nelle dimensioni.


  
È l'interpretazione che ho dato anch'io al #2 e che continua a sembrarmi la più plausibile.


----------



## lorenzos

A User said:


> Il significato di “(forme) identiche” è “simili”, cioè uguali nell’aspetto ma non nelle dimensioni.


Direi proprio di no, siamo in ambito filosofico e con _forma _non si intende l'aspetto di una cosa (v. forma in Dizionario di Filosofia).
Per Aristotele, un tavolo fratino e un moderno tavolo col ripiano di cristallo hanno la stessa forma: "_dal punto di vista della definizione la forma del tavolo A è identica alla forma del tavolo B_", cioè li diciamo entrambi _tavolo_.
Due tavoli o due sedie perfettamente uguali_ “per quanto riguarda la misura” _hanno la stessa _forma_? "_Dal punto di vista *numerico*" _no, "perché l’una non è l’altra (sono cioè diverse per *numero*)".


----------



## Mary49

lorenzos said:


> Direi proprio di no, siamo in ambito filosofico e con _forma _non si intende l'aspetto di una cosa (v. forma in Dizionario di Filosofia).
> Per Aristotele, un tavolo fratino e un moderno tavolo col ripiano di cristallo hanno la stessa forma: "_dal punto di vista della definizione la forma del tavolo A è identica alla forma del tavolo B_", cioè li diciamo entrambi _tavolo_.
> Due tavoli o due sedie perfettamente uguali_ “per quanto riguarda la misura” _hanno la stessa _forma_? "_Dal punto di vista *numerico*" _no, "perché l’una non è l’altra (sono cioè diverse per *numero*)".



IL RAPPORTO FILOSOFIA - MATEMATICA
"Secondo l'illustre filosofo Aristotele i numeri esistono , certo , ma come pure e semplici astrazioni : egli effettua un'importantissima distinzione tra sostanza ( ciò che per esistere non ha bisogno di null'altro all'infuori di sè ) e accidente ( ciò che per esistere ha bisogno di una sostanza cui riferirsi ) . Così la terra o il libro saranno sostanze proprio perchè dotati di esistenza autonoma , il blu o il marrone saranno accidenti perchè potranno esistere solo se abbinati ad una sostanza : il blu e il marrone di per sè , spiega Aristotele , non esistono , bensì esistono libri blu e terra marrone . Gli accidenti si trovano dunque ad avere un'esistenza che potremmo definire "parassitaria" , ossia totalmente legata ad una sostanza cui riferirsi . Ritornando al discorso dei numeri , Aristotele non esita a collocarli tra gli accidenti : il 2 o il 3 , di per sè , non esistono , bensì esistono gruppi di due o tre sostanze : tre libri , due penne , due case ... Non é sbagliato dire che , in un certo senso , il numero é l'ultima cosa che permane man mano che si tolgono a due o più oggetti le differenze : i due libri hanno colori diversi , tolgo il colore ; hanno scritte diverse , tolgo le scritte ; hanno dimensioni diverse , tolgo le dimensioni ; alla fine , quando li avrò spogliati di ogni cosa , resterà solo il numero : sono due".


----------



## bearded

Davanti a tanta competenza ammetto di avere sbagliato.


----------



## A User

lorenzos said:


> "_dal punto di vista della definizione la forma del tavolo A è identica alla forma del tavolo B_", ...



Avresti potuto dire meglio: un qualunque tavoloA(quadrato) e un qualcun altro tavoloB(rotondo) sono “identici” perché appartengono alla specie “tavolo”.
Ciò che “identifica” la specie (l’idea, il concetto) è la forma. Quello che oggigiorno chiameremmo aspetto: un tavolo non ha l’aspetto di un un gatto.
Un tavolo è diverso dal gatto non perché la forma del tavolo è diversa dalla forma del gatto, ma perché la forma tavolo (senza la preposizione) è diversa dalla forma gatto.
Attenti, “numericamente”, nel brano citato nell’OP, non può riferirsi alla quantità (un tavolo, due tavoli, ecc.).
Anche in questo caso, 1 qualunque tavoloA e 1 qualcun altro tavoloB non sono diversi per numero. 1=1.
Per esclusione, ciò che è/sono “numericamente” cioè “fisicamente” diverso/i sono le dimensioni e il design.
Il design non è “numerabile”, è una qualità ma non è quantificabile. Restano le dimensioni.
Non so cosa state tentando di far dire di insensato ad Aristotele.
Fermo restando che questa è una interpretazione dello scritto di un autore e non del pensiero Aristotele.


----------



## lorenzos

@A User potresti, per cortesia, rispondere a questa domanda: due tavoli identici per aspetto e materiali hanno la stessa _forma_ (intesa ovviamente in senso aristotelico)?
Grazie.


----------

